
“Emoji composer is now at 100% on Twitter” - logic
https://twitter.com/tw/status/812180975559970816
======
minimaxir
This is likely getting upvoted because _it shouldn 't take that long to ship a
damn emoji picker_ / _this use of resources is why Twitter is in decline_ ,
etc.

From a QA perspective, an emoji picker, with emoji searching and color
setting, is tricker than it looks. For example, which emoji would you expect
to see for a search query of "happy"?
[http://i.imgur.com/HU3sP7N.png](http://i.imgur.com/HU3sP7N.png)

(Actually, why isn't the smiling cat a result for a "happy" query?)

~~~
tlrobinson
3.5 years, though?

FYI, I'm not sure if it's part of the standard, but you can easily get a list
of keywords for the search feature you mentioned
[http://unicode.org/emoji/charts/full-emoji-
list.html](http://unicode.org/emoji/charts/full-emoji-list.html) (though it
looks like Twitter is using a different/augmented set of keywords)

~~~
microtherion
"easily" if all you care about is English (unless I missed links to
translations).

~~~
filterfish
(You didn't)

------
nateguchi
Without the background story, it's hard to tell whether this is a ridiculous
or justified amount of time.

Does anyone know the full story?

~~~
jay_kyburz
Do you really need to know the full story? 3.5 years ago somebody started
working on an emoji picker.

Perhaps he was only working on it 1 day a month, but even if thats the case,
there is even a wtf that a side project made it into the main release.

How does somebody even stay interested and passionate about such a small piece
of work for so long?

~~~
canttestthis
Uhh the full story is kinda really important here.

~~~
jay_kyburz
I dont know how "important" it is, but I'm sure interested!

------
emsy
Here's an interesting take on the development of Twitter by Jonathan Blow.
[https://youtu.be/k56wra39lwA?t=448](https://youtu.be/k56wra39lwA?t=448)

I wondered about this before I saw this video as well. For all their dev
capacity, Twitter is arguably a product with a lot of problems.

------
nichochar
1\. Shipping is good. 3,5 years may seem bad, but it's much better than never,
which is probably what this guy is celebrating. Having worked in big tech
companies, where you basically get nothing done because of broken process and
politics, I get why he is happy about this

2\. lol, 3,5 years is still ridiculously slow. Sure there can be technical
difficulties, sure it can be a side project, but that's a really bloody long
time, companies are built and make dozens of millions in that time. I could
probably build a faster twitter with a good team in that time.

It's hard to see which is the stance here, I'm happy for the guy for shipping,
but it makes me kind of lol. Our industry is stupid sometimes.

------
runnr_az
That's awesome... thanks to all who worked on it!

------
automatwon
I empathize celebrating a work project accomplishment. On the other hand, I'm
perplexed by the dilemma of tarnishing my company's image, given all it's
recent tribulations, devaluing my equity as a result.

Maybe I'm giving too much weight to single individual's effect on altering
public opinion (stock price).

